# Checkered Giant Thread



## Nikki (Dec 18, 2011)

This is for us to talk about our Checkered Giant rabbits!
I have one, named charlette. I got her this summer (august?) for a trade for our champange d' argent. She was born in June. She was the only girl out of a liter of 12. Here she is :


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 18, 2011)

how big is she


----------



## Nikki (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, she's only about 9 months right now, but she is about 8 or 9 pounds.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 18, 2011)

Nikki said:
			
		

> Well, she's only about 9 months right now, but she is about 8 or 9 pounds.


If she was born last June, how old is she in the middle of Dec.? Check the breed standard ,  and see if she comes close .


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 18, 2011)

Is this a checkered giant? I wasn't sure, but she looks like yours. Lol.


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 18, 2011)

it all dependa on wieght i think that your rabbit is an english spot not a checkered giant it is the wrong color and small. what is the wieght of the second one


----------



## Nikki (Dec 27, 2011)

? They're both the same. No, she was born this june though.


----------



## Nikki (Dec 27, 2011)

also, all the pic. I posted were of her at different ages. & None of them are recent


----------

